# Recreational shrimpping



## TnRebel (Jan 12, 2014)

a quick question , if this is not in the proper place admen please move , I moved here from central Florida east coast ( Space Coast ) where we did a lot of bridge shrimping where we would lower a light ( Lantern ) and used long handle shrimp nets to scoop up shrimp swimming by or we would lower a trap along a seawall and catch shrimp that way , my question is does anyone do that around here in the panhandle .


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There used to be a lot of people doing it a few years back with cast nets on the bridges on 90 going into Pace,but the DOT ran them off. There's a larger group of people it on the Eastern Shore of Mobile Bay


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Recreational Shrimping. We're talking catch and release, right?*

I always thought the term "Recreational Shrimping" was kinda strange.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

:yes:


----------

